# Need help with my RTA !!



## Loftusvapes (14/4/19)

Hi guys 

I need advice about my new Zeus X RTA, I bought it about two months ago and I am a complete newbie when it comes to rebuildables. My Zeus tank isn’t performing up to the standard it should comparing to other people I know that also own the Zeus. 

Not sure if it’s the coils I am currently installing or the juice. I am currently using 26 AWG nichrome 80 fushed clapton wire and using 70 VG 30 PG juices. Also using cotton bacon prime as my wicking material. 

Any suggestions or advice is absolutely welcome, thanx guys!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CaliGuy (14/4/19)

A good place to start will always be the coils. If you say it’s not vaping like it used too then parts that change or deteriorate will need adjusting or replacement.

It’s always wise to try out various coil positions, different coils types, coil resistances, in conjunction with different wattage settings to see what works. With any tanks these days it’s not a one size fits all approach. So get some new coils, pop then in, try wicking with more or less cotton and take note of the differences. Any improvements or busy going backward.

The more you fiddle the sooner you’ll find what’s working and then know what to do each and every time to get the same vape experience build after build.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loftusvapes (14/4/19)

CaliGuy said:


> A good place to start will always be the coils. If you say it’s not vaping like it used too then parts that change or deteriorate will need adjusting or replacement.
> 
> It’s always wise to try out various coil positions, different coils types, coil resistances, in conjunction with different wattage settings to see what works. With any tanks these days it’s not a one size fits all approach. So get some new coils, pop then in, try wicking with more or less cotton and take note of the differences. Any improvements or busy going backward.
> 
> The more you fiddle the sooner you’ll find what’s working and then know what to do each and every time to get the same vape experience build after build.



I will definitely try that thank you still trying to figure everything out so maybe this wire isn’t best suited for the tank

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CaliGuy (14/4/19)

Have a look on Sir Vape, they have a Zuez X specific flavour chaser coil, it. 4mm ID coil designed to be used in the Zuez X in single coil mode.

Sounds like you are still getting to grips with rebuilding, keep it simple and switch to a single coil for now which keeps wicking simple. This 4mm Coil is actually very good, I use it in my Juggerknot Mini single coil RTA as it’s deck can handle a nice beefy coil.

Setting up 2x coils and their wicks can be a challenge IMHO, dual coil is about the perfect balance between the two coils and cotton wicks to get it to shine, plus it needs more wattage to run 70w - 80w versus 30w to 40w.

You also don’t need to splurge on coils in the beginning. Pick up a set of Coilology Fused Clapton premade coils to play with, like a R120 for 10x coils which is so cheap that if you mess it up and have to do it again with a new coil no big deal.

What you learn from that will set you up to be completely comfortable with rebuilding.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

